# DIY Backdrop or buy?



## HBF (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

What is your opinion on backdrops - should a novice attempt a DIY or make the purchase? 
If DIY - is there a good "how to" you recommend?
If purchase, is there a recommended vendor or vendors?

I will need an o scale backdrop - @ 70 feet long by 2-3 feet high. So as you could guess, i'm looking for an economical means.

Also, is there a recommended method for mounting the backdrop?

Thanks!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no talent when it comes to trying to paint a backdrop. I started my layout over 30 years ago and hod no backdrop until Walthers came out with their Instant Horizons. I started sing them years ago, and also made an effort to try to blend my hard shell scenery into the backdrop. In recent years a number of companies are now offering some excellent photo backdrops. 

I had considered replacing the Instant horizons with some of the offerings, but then my hardshell wouldn't work into the backdrop and some back drops can get a bit pricey. 

A backdrop makes all of the difference in the work on a layout. For years parts of my layout has no backdrop and looking at paneling just didn't do it for me. I just extended the instant horizons which are made to be connected together for a continuous scene and it made a world of difference.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm a fair to middling artist, so I painted mine on 1x4 pieces of 3/8" foam.

I agree with Chet though. WHAT you use kind of depends on your budget, but USE one. Even just a sky blue field is better than the concrete wall, or bookcase, or whatever.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

This is where I got mine:

http://www.backdropjunction.com/

but they can be expensive.

I ordered one that was 36" by 372" non-adhesive vinyl and it was over $500.

It went up easily and I am very happy with the results.

Painting my own was not an option - I have no artistic talent to speak of.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> This is where I got mine:
> 
> http://www.backdropjunction.com/
> 
> ...



I checked this site out a while back. They have some excellent backdrops, but after I picked myself up off of the floor after seeing the price and figuring that I would need 75 feet of backdrop for my layout which is mostly around the wall, I decided to continue with the Instant Horizons.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I actually do have artistic skills (having completed art school and being published plenty of times) but I think people get overly wrapped up in backdrops because in real life, you just don't seem to notice them all that much. Only in photos do they become obvious.
I'm getting ready to make mine but I'll be cutting sheets of Masonite in the profiles of a far-off mountain range, and will either paint in a blue-green or hit with ground foam in a slightly different color to look like far-off trees. the edge at the bottom will be hidden by ground cover and stuff like that.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of photos showing how I attempted to blend the hard shell scenery into the Instant Horizons backdrops. The first is a switchback going up to a log loading spur. A few hills were brought up and some lousy looking pine trees were put in against the back drop. 










In the second photo, the hill behind the round house hides a downgrade that just dropped into hidden staging tracks. With the ground cover I had on hand, I tried to give the hill the same appearance as the hills in the back drop. Not finished yet as some trees and shrubs will be added to the hills. 



















Sure beats looking at paneling.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

some were on this form some one said they took pictures and took them to staples. they put them on a long piece. about 3" high and long, (cant remember the long)


----------



## HBF (Mar 9, 2016)

*Scenery*

That was my original thought - taking it to staples. The I saw all in the scenery for sale. What to do?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As I said in my original post, you need a backdrop.

Pick something and try it. If it doesn't work to your satisfaction, try a different option. Keep at it until something clicks for you.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Chet said:


> Here are a couple of photos showing how I attempted to blend the hard shell scenery into the Instant Horizons backdrops. The first is a switchback going up to a log loading spur. A few hills were brought up and some lousy looking pine trees were put in against the back drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In those first two pics it's kinda hard to tell where the scenery ends and the backdrop begins, especially in the first. Great work sir!:appl:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Backdrops sure do improve the look of a layout.

Unfortunately I don't have any. I'm not sure which is the bigger impediment to adding backdrops to my layout.....

(1) My total lack of artistic ability? OR

(2) The fact that my layout is current a 4 x 8 foot table in the middle of a room.

I think it's a toss-up.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

backdrops are not hard on 1/2 dow blue foam board. just sponge on some white clouds on the blue foam.

here's some i did on 2x4 ceiling tiles i had that were stained. painted with stain blocker, then sky blue. sponge on clouds and green hillside.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

here's another


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

I myself am looking for a shot of the north side of the TD Bank/North Station in Boston for my backdrop/terminus.

I thought of going down and taking the photos myself, then blowing them up/using Staples/something similar.

As far as painting a landscape background, I don't have the skill.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nearboston said:


> I myself am looking for a shot of the north side of the TD Bank/North Station in Boston for my backdrop/terminus.
> 
> I thought of going down and taking the photos myself, then blowing them up/using Staples/something similar.
> 
> As far as painting a landscape background, I don't have the skill.


Landscapes I can handle, buildings are another matter.

If you're just getting a panorama shot which includes the station, this should work fine for you, so long as your image has enough resolution not to get all fuzzy when blown up to the necessary size.

Use a tripod, or at least a solid resting point for your hands, and take a slightly longer exposure than you would with just a snapshot. Don't use a wide angle lens, unless you want a very distorted backdrop.


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

In the beginning my layout was against the wall. However due to the reach, I pulled it away from the wall about 2'. Do you still think I need to do a backdrop? I see in the pics that most of your layouts are against the walls in which case a backdrop is needed. 
I will be painting the cinder block wall at some point.

Anyone have pics of one that is NOT against the wall? 

this is the wall I'm talking about.
Matt


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

In the 2 pics i posted above, the layout is 24" from the wall in both.
i have the backdrop painted below your line of view. in my case it's about 14" below layout height.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

HOMatt said:


> In the beginning my layout was against the wall. However due to the reach, I pulled it away from the wall about 2'. Do you still think I need to do a backdrop? I see in the pics that most of your layouts are against the walls in which case a backdrop is needed.
> I will be painting the cinder block wall at some point.
> 
> Anyone have pics of one that is NOT against the wall?
> ...


No pics, because it's not built yet. Mine will be away from the wall, except for about 6' in the center. I'm planning to have staging / yard on the wall, a 1' high backdrop (so I can see the yard over in case I want to do a little switching) and then the layout proper.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL! Mine is a shelf along 90 feet of wall so I'll be using a combination of premade and homemade wall backdrop.


----------



## HBF (Mar 9, 2016)

*Back drop*

Anybody know where I can get some high resolution photos of scenery? Panoramic of course. Something like the Pennsylvania hills or western US mountains. 

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

To just find images, nothing beats Google images.

For a backdrop made from them, try www.sceniking.com. Not cheap, but awesome quality (I've seen them in person at the Amherst Train Show).

Backdrop Warehouse (www.backdropwarehouse.com) also has a nice library, with maps showing where their images were taken, but not all images are HD.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I had a site bookmarked that had free images for backgrounds.
Only thing is, these freebies were about 2" x 6".
But for a nominal cost, you could buy the large to huge images.
And their prices were extremely low.

Of course, I lost my bookmark.

Their way is have you sign up with them.
Then you would get points maybe once a month to be used for free pics.
Then print them out at home.

They have the biggest selection of backgrounds I have seen. I wish I could remember their name.
Does anyone recall this site?


----------

